# Rape is the same as getting a flat tire?



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.theroot.com/buzz/rep-pete-degraaf-being-impregnated-during-rape-just-getting-flat-tire

What do you think?


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

You have got to be kidding me. I do not understand how someone could possibly spew those words out of their mouths. Incredible.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Huh?

Yet, I'm betting that in his "planing ahead" he vetoed making birth control covered. Just theorizing, I have no proof and no desire to look it up.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Um, wow. Is he trying to say that every fertile woman in America should be using birth control all the time just in case they get raped? Do people really think this way?


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> Um, wow. Is he trying to say that every fertile woman in America should be using birth control all the time just in case they get raped? Do people really think this way?


My mom. She actually forced me onto birth control--took me to planned parenthood then ensured I took the pills daily-- while I was a freshman in college "in case I got raped". I did not have a boyfriend and had no interest in being sexually active at the time.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2lilsweetfoxes*
> 
> My mom. She actually forced me onto birth control--took me to planned parenthood then ensured I took the pills daily-- while I was a freshman in college "in case I got raped". I did not have a boyfriend and had no interest in being sexually active at the time.


Oh wow. I'm speechless...


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> Um, wow. Is he trying to say that every fertile woman in America should be using birth control all the time just in case they get raped? Do people really think this way?


I heard a segment on the radio a while back about Central American women who were making their way across the U.S. border. Although many of them live in Catholic countries where birth control is not widely available or accepted, it is not uncommon for these women to get the Depo Provera shot before making their journey, simply because it is so likely they will get raped. There are priests who are sympathetic to their plight and despite their religious convictions, help the woman find someone to administer the shot. It's an extreme case, I know.

Sounds like Pete DeGraf is a real idiot. And frightening that he holds public office.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

That kind of thinking is wrong and offensive on so many levels


----------



## asraidevin (Jul 30, 2010)

I think its offensive to compare any unwanted pregnacy to a flat tire.

Baby insurance for if your birth control fails ...


----------



## Katwoman (Apr 15, 2004)

It kind of makes me wonder if he's mentally "all there". I mean, seriously, how does that even correlate in this mind? It had to be a dark and scary path from one to the other.......


----------



## ZombieMama (May 5, 2011)

Comparing a woman's body and body autonomy to what amounts to a piece of property is wrong.

Here's an idea: instead of trying to get women to "be prepared for rape" how about getting men to STOP RAPING??


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Though attitudes are hopefully changing, a lot of (especially older) people still basically think intercourse (consensual or otherwise) is what a vagina is for, and owning a vagina should be accepted as a big signpost saying "stick it in here".


----------

